# Knotted nightmare!



## BSharpRanch (Jul 5, 2013)

I got home early today and figured I would bathe my Hubby's mare and brush out her mane and tail. Here are before, during and after photos of his mare's mane. Took about and hour, but is so worth it as she has the most beautiful, long mane that goes almost to the ground!


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 5, 2013)

Oh, I feel your pain. I bathed my mare Romey this weekend and she had several of those witches' knots in her mane. I cream rinsed and used Cowboy Magic. It got to where so much hair was coming off in my hand that I just finally resorted to cutting off several inches from her mane. She needed it shaped up anyway. I have another mare with a long, flowing thin mane that will likely get the next bath. I plan on letting hers remain long and only trimming it slightly.

You did a good job on yours. She looks stunning.


----------



## BSharpRanch (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks! I used a "Tresame' " shampoo and then conditioner. Left the conditioner in. I plan on braiding it this time, however I am just out of umph! Maybe tomorrow.

I love this mare's mane also because it isn't inches thick like my other minis, it is more like a big horse mane.


----------



## Performancemini (Jul 5, 2013)

Gorgeous mane! I have two geldings with super long manes too. And several who's tails grow quite long. There are a lot of exellent products out there and I won't discount any of them. But I have fallen 100% in love with Equine Elite's products. They have a herbal shampoo that leaves the coats, manes and tails as soft and smooth as silk. They have a shine and detangle type product withOUT the silicone and like ingrediants in it, and (my favorite of the two) a leave-in conditioner that knocks out the worst tangles and leaves so much of the hair intact. And they have a waterless shampoo-spot remover that works fantastic too. (and no, I don't work for the company or get anything for tooting their horn-LOL!- I just LOVE their products). For anyone who wants to try something else newer.


----------



## misty'smom (Jul 5, 2013)

My little dwarf Josie just turned a year this past April and has the most BEAUTIFUL thick long mane and tail!!! I have a plastic brush that is GREAT for getting out the tangles! I get it all brushed out at night before bed then she rubs it against something the next day and back to all tangled up again, silly girl!!


----------



## atotton (Jul 6, 2013)

Wow what a tangle, looks like you did a great job getting the knots out.


----------



## gatorbait4sure (Jul 7, 2013)

BE CAREFUL with these thick long manes! All the weight can pull the crest over.


----------



## REO (Jul 12, 2013)

Good job!!! My mares manes like to do that too. I found that if I blunt the mane (slight trim) that it doesn't whip & knot quite as bad.


----------



## amysue (Jul 13, 2013)

I admire your patience! I would not have been able to resist the temptation to just shave it off. (I have a colt who can attest to that). After I roached his mane my vet told me that a little skin so soft (just a dab) will help keep the hair from "rolling" in to those knots. Plus, the skin so soft repels bugs, which reduces the head tossing behavior that leads to those dreads and "witch braids". Wish I had thought of that before I cut Rocky's mane off. Thanks for sharing that photo.


----------



## FurstPlaceMiniatures (Jul 13, 2013)

amysue said:


> 20130520_175909.jpgI admire your patience! I would not have been able to resist the temptation to just shave it off. (I have a colt who can attest to that). After I roached his mane my vet told me that a little skin so soft (just a dab) will help keep the hair from "rolling" in to those knots. Plus, the skin so soft repels bugs, which reduces the head tossing behavior that leads to those dreads and "witch braids". Wish I had thought of that before I cut Rocky's mane off. Thanks for sharing that photo.


Too cute! He looks like a little fjord! Secondin the skin so soft! Works very well!


----------



## Tab (Jul 17, 2013)

I LOVE vetrolin shine for detangling and shine. You learn fast not to use it on the body of a riding horse lol. I have found nothing that equals it. I've tried show sheen and cowboy magic. Nothing works as well. People used to ask me how I keep my mare's tails so white. There you go



I haven't gotten any this year yet, though, so burrs get picked out very carefully. Pretty mane on your mare!


----------



## paintponylvr (Jul 21, 2013)

Love that little "Fjord look" .

I never got around to taking pics when my guys mane was sticking up. He got lice really bad at one point (poor guy, he itched or something out in the pasture and injured his eye - multiple punctures, we were treating the lice, the eye injury and he was gelded - all at the same time), so I roached him completely. It stuck straight up for a LONG time! A lot longer than I was expecting it to. Now, it's laying down long but all the same length. Really weird.

I didn't know about the Skin So Soft either. There are a lot of products in the skin so soft line - which do you actually use? My daughter is now an Avon rep, so I want to order some - just don't know which one.



amysue said:


> 20130520_175909.jpgI admire your patience! I would not have been able to resist the temptation to just shave it off. (I have a colt who can attest to that). After I roached his mane my vet told me that a little skin so soft (just a dab) will help keep the hair from "rolling" in to those knots. Plus, the skin so soft repels bugs, which reduces the head tossing behavior that leads to those dreads and "witch braids". Wish I had thought of that before I cut Rocky's mane off. Thanks for sharing that photo.


----------



## paintponylvr (Jul 21, 2013)

BSharpRanch - Wow, what a beautiful mane on a beautiful mare!


----------



## happy appy (Jul 21, 2013)

I use the skin so soft bath oil. I mix it with water and apple cider vinegar too for bug spray. Works great!


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks! Just missed the free shipping deal, but that's ok. I order both thru her and thru her on line page. It's neat to get stuff in the mail...LOL.


----------

